# The 15th Crusade RP



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

the 15th crusade in the futurek:


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

on the world of xorgoth, veteran sniper timothy "oldbolt" could almost smell the tension. he and his new friend, Timothy "Tuff" Grange's squad were looking for the genestealer cult while everyone else was fortifying the city, he saw movement, and unslung his rifle...


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

*Nutz*

_Lefftenunt Skull Nutz gazed at the city in the distance.
His boyz seemed to be playing some sort of game that involved kicking grotz the furthest distance. He heard a squabble about the ownership of a particular grot but took no notice.
His face was grimaced and scarred and he pondered the best time to attack.
He was smart for an orc. Almost too smart.
He decided that he better wait for Gorgrim and his force to arrive. If they tried attacking now they would most likely be overwhelmed and the boyz would start to panick. Like they always did.
Even though the city would be fortified by then he knew that, with Gorgrims extra weight they could simply swarm in, with enough orks to ignore any casualties.
He suddenly heard a buzzing of a saw and twisted round to see a load of boyz diving onto a kill a kan. 
"Wut da 'ell duz yooz lot thinkz ya' doin'!!", he bellowed, while rushing forward to smack the nearest ork across the skull._


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Laethur was in a Trance. Surrounding him was his Seer Council of eight Warlocks as well as an assortment of other Eldar warriors. They were all watching the Orks from a large hill. The Farseer slowly turned to his people his empty eye sockets staring out at them.

_"I Foresee that we mustn't let the Orks destroy the Humans."_ Laethur rarely spoke, usually the Warlocks doing it for him, so hearing him speak now was a shock to most Eldar present, _"Yet, we should not go directly to the Human base. Me and my Seer Council will find the Twin-Timothy's of which I foresaw, I want the rest of you to sabotage the Orks and make them think it is one another doing it._ His voice was soft, quiet and musical and many people thought of it as being very hypnotic.

He turned and strode through the trees not walking into a single one despite his blindness, the Seer Council quickly followed. They were going to find the Twin-Timothy's and fulfil the prophecy. . .


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The 'Devourer's' powerful genestealer arms twitched uncomfortably. He was far too far from the Patriarch and Magus, part of him was missing. But they had claimed to be needed for battles elsewhere, and they wouldn't lie to their chosen commander, would they? He felt pride, he was chosen by those closest to the 'Great Father'. None could stop them now.

His feet scrambled over uneven ground, jumping down and scanning for foes. His long tongue felt it's way out, tasting foes in the air. _Close, but not too close. We must be ready, they must be not._ The 'Devourer' turned to his warriors, and gave instructions, his long tongue distorting his voice.

"Yesss, we are closse now, Prepare the blessssed brothers for battle, hybridss with me. Brotheres keep down and alert. Initiatess be quiet, comrade prepare weaponss."

He looked back proudly at what would have been seen as a disorganised and mutated mess by Imperials, but to him nothing could be more beautiful, except the Great Father of course. More human or less usefully genestealer hybrids joined him, five in his close bodyguard. Armed with a strange mixture of Imperial gun, blades, scything talons and claws they presented a unusual sight. Six pure, or close to, genestealers poured from hidden places with horrifying or awe-inspiring speed, depending whether they were with or against you. While unable to grasp the concept of weapons they more than made up for that in speed, skill and strength.

Large numbers of Blood brothers, human or near human warriors, crawled over the terrain, with practised stealth, blades ready. Unskilled but enthusiastic Initiates gathered in number too big too count, cheers, chants, firing bursts and collisions destroying any illusion of understanding stealth. Scattered throughout these ranks stood other hybrids, keeping the inexperienced noise down and boosting morale. Brood Comrades, no longer as impressive without vehicles for stealth reasons, milled around, readying the heavy and special weapons that protected them from tanks, walkers and at range.

A bit of infighting restored order to the younger members, making stealthy advance possible.

"We move. All s-stay behind me." said the 'Devourer', turning back to the direction of advance. A small furry beast, being unfamiliar with the planet it remained unrecognised, hopped in front of the 'Devourers' carefully watching face. Distracted from his scouting job he began to stare the beast in the eyes.

"You ssshall make a quick morsshall. I sshall not fight hungry, oh no that could never do."

Focusing his eyes began to mesmerise the creature, locking it into a still position. Sedated he jabbed his 'stealer claws into it, dragging it toward his hungry mouth.

His hunger satisfied, for the moment, he resumed the silent march forwards.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

*Nutz*

Giving the last ork a good boot (which somehow restored order) Nutz stomped back to the mekshop. Dokta Orkenstein was working on a large cannon. A multitude of wires flowing out of it's crevices and around it, connecting to multiple generators and one even led to an extremely bloated squig that was slumped on the floor, bearing an expression of sorts, that could only be recognised as pure exasperation.

He turned to the frantic ork mechanic, _"Hawh long til dis is f'nish'd"_ he asked impatiently. _"Abawoot Wun Maw Daye"_, the mech cackled.

That was good news. If that stupid Gorgrim didn't show up in time he would would have something that would more than make up for the missing boyz.
_"An' iv he duz show'up", said Nutz speaking aloud, "I kun alwayz yooz it un 'im afftuwudz!"_


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

a drop pod fell from the sky.

once landed the doors opened and canser came out of it with his squad. ''_Time to kill the false emperor's children!_''


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The cult force moved forwards, with a stealth unknown to the other forces.

"Yessss, they be Orks. Did you's hear that? A dissstinct waagh. Not good eating, not for eating at all, and their'ss lotss of them. Hard to allysss as well. We avoid them."

Dark streaks stained the sky, causing fumbling of weapons.

"What'ss isss thiss? Let'ss us see. Perhapss... The Great Father?"


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

"WUT DUH FAK IS DAT!!!!" Skull Nutz screamed as he witnessed something fall from the sky, shattering the surface where it landed.
He recognised it as an astartes drop pod. He'd seen marines before, fought with them and he knew that they made good fighting. Too good fighting.
He ordered his boyz to remain at the fort and threatened them with his mega choppa.
"Weez dun 'av' ta woree abuut dem", he grunted, "Demz arh Chaos boyz". Laughing, "We'll let doze wimpy garrd boyz deel wiv 'em"


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

The flys that came out of Canser and his fellow marine's bodies immediatly started flying around in the rather clean air. He heard one of his marines say: ''*There's an Ork on that fort on our east! He's acting a little weird!*'' The group started to laugh, which was more like a gurgling sound because of their rotten bodies. ''_Lets hunt them down from the inside!''_


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

One Warlock was speaking for Laethur over a transmitter.
"No he has temporarily lost the link with the Twin-Timothys." He said, "No need to worry though he knows of another way to fulfil the prophecy. You carry on doing hit and run attacks on the Orks, we are on are way back." After saying this the Warlocks looked at their Farseer for more details.
But Laethur said nothing and silently the blind Farseer drifted through the trees back towards the Orks. Leaving none of his hurrying Seer Council any the wiser about what he was going to say to the brutish aliens invaders. . .


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The 'Devourer' and his army had crawled towards the points of light from the sky, visions of gods in their eyes. When they arrived they were bitterly disappointed, as the 'Devourers' probing tongue found little to care about.

"Dissseasse, flies and decay. Not the great father, but they taste, tainted. Go see about an alliance."

A young brood innate crawled nervously forwards, eventually ending far from the force. He was expendable, and the devourer watch carefully as he slowly raised himself.

"M-my masterrs reques-st y-y-ou ally with us-ss-s. We-e-e are the holy warrior-rs of the Great Father." the last part was delivered more confidently, but the devourer was still unsure of the possible allies response.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

A group of Orks on the outskirts of their encampment were messing around when they saw nine figures walking towards them. One of them laughed when he realised that the tallest one in the centre had no eyes. He was about to charge when the blind Eldar hurled his Spear into the Ork's chest, it stayed there for a moment before spinning back to the Seer's hand. The other Orks ran forward but backed away when the eight Warlocks threw their Singing Spears into the Orks. each one finding a mark. Once all the weapons returned to their masters hands one of the Warlocks spoke.
"Laethur wishes to see your commander. Take us to him." The remaining Orks dutifully complied and took them to their Lieutenant. . .


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ithriguel Stepped forward to converse with the farseer "I have been following you for days. You need to be more careful"


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

A Tyranid came towards them ''_What a fool to come here on his own._''

''*M-my masterrs reques-st y-y-ou ally with us-ss-s. We-e-e are the holy warrior-rs of the Great Father.*'' the thing told them.

So they want an alliance... ''_First tell me why you're here and know I don't like to get betrayed. Tell your master to get over here. We will not attack if he doesn't make any suspicious moves. If he does... He won't be happy, trust me on that one._'' Canser pointed his weapon towards the small nid. ''_Now go and tell him that!_''

It always felt good to play with little messengers. So easy to make them scared...


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

At hearing what Ithriguel said all the Warlocks burst out laughing, Laethur stayed as silent as usual however.
"You think we need to be more careful?" Chuckled one Warlock.
"Are mighty Farseer has foreseen the Orks actions and we are well aware that they will not attack us." Said another.
"You are the one who needs to be more careful Ghost Warrior," explained a female Warlock, "We are in the middle of an Ork encampment and you risk coming to talk to us when they could easily swarm you?"
A fourth said "Perhaps it was a mistake to resurrect you. _All Eldar were ordered to do hit and run attacks on the Greenskins yet you waste your time following us."_ The last part was said psychically to prevent the Orks from hearing.
"Besides all our lives mean nothing as long as we fulfil The Prophecy." the youngest Warlock said.
"Enough!" Demanded the oldest and most experienced Warlock, "We have more important matters to deal with. Do not harm him and let him leave." He said to the Orks. And with that the Seer Council swept into the Ork's leaders tent without pause. . .


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

(OOC they are humans or part/fully genestealers in a genestealer cult not all tyranids)

The 'Devourer' emerged from his hiding place on the messengers words. Taking with him the messenger and a small group of the most fanatical yet expendable warriors he knew there death would barely weaken his army, but he still wished for some allies in this battlefield.

The scared messenger was the first to reach the warriors, so they would be recognised.

He gently grabbed the messengers head with his claws.

"Repeat the messssage. I do not wisssh for any misssunderstanding."

"We are in this sector as our blessssed leadersss." The 'Devourer' paused to make some form of symbol with his hands "commanded uss to. We are sspecificaly here as we have heard of ssome guard hunting usss. We believe they are here." one of the devouties, took his hooded head to the 'Devourers' ear.

"Sssso are you Chaosss? I sssopossse you aren't keen on the loyalisstss?"

He began to grin, if the cultist was right they could have some temporary allies, lasting just long enough to exterminate their foes. The hunters have became the hunted.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ithriguel Laughed in his mind, as when the warlocks entered the tent they saw the mangled remains of the warboss and his retinue. "well, i did have one other thing to do as well..." Said Ithriguel.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Canser made the gurgling sound again. ''_So, what can you give us for this alliance. You're scared of them, but trusting you isn't something I'd do for nothing! AND I am the one in charge. I have to admit I dont like loyalists, but why would I join up with you? It might be a win situation for you but for us its more like a loss. We know what we are worth off. But we don't know anything about you!_''


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

"I've never beenss very good at diplomassy. Fine, how about we jussst agree not to fights each other? We both have many foesss around, and fighting each other will make thingsss much easier for them, and not achieve much. Sinsse you don't sseeem to wisssh an alliance we shall not be waiting for you to attack. Asss such I suggesst you hurry, you don't want to just catch me devouring the Imperial officerss heart, the battle finished, do you?" with this the 'Devourer' began to slink off, hoping to at the least to have not made an enemy.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

when the devourer was already quite a distance Canser changed his mind. ''_Fine, We won't attack you if you don't attack us... BUT! I'd like the dead bodies you and your squad make. Or at least pieces of them. Would that be okay to you?_''

He hoped he'd be able to finally get some nice flesh to create good flies on


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

"I accept your offer, as i don't want too many foesss here. I thank you for your time but must be leaving now assss my army growsss resstlesssss." with this the 'Devourer' did his best to slink into the ruins back to his force.

"We march to battle. Be ready."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Laethur and his Warlocks entered the Ork's tent.
"Greetings, we are hear to represent the Eldar." Said one Warlock.
"This is our leader, Laethur." Said another.
"We will be speaking on his behalf." Said a third.
"We are here to warn you of a dangerous threat." Explained the female one.
"It is called Chaos." Revealed the oldest Warlock.
"Only your race and your race alone has the power to stop them." Said the youngest as flatteringly as possible.
"They are currently the most powerful champions in the universe." Said one.
"How would you like to boast about being the cause of their destruction." Said the final.

Laethur was as silent as ever as this conversation was played out. Even though the Ork leader was yet to answer the ancient Farseer already knew the answer. He smiled to himself, something he rarely does and only did knowing his helmet covered his face, and looked at the Ork, his empty eye sockets revealing nothing. . .


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_A huddle of majicky eldar entered the warbosses tent.
Seemingly shocked he said nothing.
The thinlings speech roused a glow of disgust into the ork.
He hated Eldar, too smart for their own good.
"Uv korss I know wut Khaos is", "If yoo stoopid Eldaw fink yur gunna git off scot free, yer rong!".
"I'm happy ta fight, but not dem khaos boy,." his pitch raising, "I nut gunna waste mah boyz on dem! derr not wut Ahm affter!"

The warboss raised his choppa, waiving it in front of him.
"GIT AWT!!", roaring loud enough to rattle the many trophies hung up in the tent, "Yuor boyz kun deal wiv dem if dey lyk but Iyz not!"
He then ordered his bodyguard to surround him and attempted to shoo the crowd of eldar away with his mighty fist.

The warboss then let out a mighty cry to, what he hoped was, every ork in the camp, "Leev Dah Eldaw! Deyz Gunna Av A Go At Dem Khaos Boyz Demselvs! Weez ar gunna WATCH!!"
The encapment suddenly erupted with roars, cheers and countless belly laughs.
"Noh Deel Brain Boyz" grinned the greenskin, his voice much quiter and more direct now._

He always did know how to please the boyz. Letting a few pranks go past the radar kept them reasonably controllable and the weekly fighting puts he arranged kept everything nice and formal.
For orks anyway......


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

The Seer Council listened to what the Orks had to say and afterwards Laethur did something he rarely did; He spoke.
_"You say you know what Chaos is."_ He began in his hypnotic tone, _"Yet you are unaware that they are currently getting ready to assault and destroy the Humans stationed on this planet. I find it hard to believe that all the Orks here would rather watch a fight than take part in it, after all Chaos would provide a far greater challenge than the Humans. If you want you can remain here, but I know, and you know, what you are going to do."_ Once he had finished talking he projected his Psychic influence to all the largest and most rebellious Orks in the area, sowing seeds of treachery within them.

With that done they walked away, Laethur's latest vision hadn't been very clear and so he was hoping the Warboss would give in to the demand of his troops and attack Chaos, and if not hopefully a rival Ork will take control. . .


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

'The Devourer' began to stalk round the Ork camp, a dangerous obstacle in the way to the likely place of the Imperials. He tasted the familiar stink, before a single molecule of something else betrayed another's presence. He didn't recognise it, but it was humanoid yet less savage than the Orks. As if summoned by thoughts of the strangers he felt _something_ intruding his mind. It was like the beloved Magus, but so much less comforting.

He hissed to his forces as low as possible. "Psyker... Some usesss the Warp, like the Magusss, without the skill. You" he pointed a talon at his obverser, polishing his long-las's lens. "Remove the ssscope and look for out-of-the-ordinary."

Shortly afterwards 'The Devourer' was beaconed upwards to the observation site.

Looking through he glimpsed unusual figures leaving the Warbosses tent. He saw the lead one was blind, but regardless of this 'The Devourer' had a strange feeling he was being watched.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

((OOC: Err... my post doesn't make much sense if the warboss isn't dead. (didn't know he wwas played my a person :S) So, how about i slaughtered some nobs?))


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC: I guess that would be okay. . .)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

(OOC has everyone given up on this? Any chance of anyone helping restart it?)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC: I'll gladly help!))


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_The Eldar had sure as sure not attacked the humies as the warboss had thought. In his eyes they were maggots that needed to be squished out of existence.
A nob of considerable stature suddenly burst out of the crowd of orks towards the warboss, throwing himself through the crowds.
Before the foolish greenskin could react the orkid leader had already cut the nob in half at the waste, blood exploding upwards and outwards.
The horde roared and a great deal more orks started roaring disapproval.
"Hoo Wunts Sum!" bellowed the warboss as more and more nobs and large orks piled in to tear him to pieces.

A shot of his megashoota and 5 orks went down, and then another 2 had there heads lopped off by his choppa.
The rest faultered as they realised their leaders strength again.
"Nowz any uv yooz who try dat agen ar minsmeet!".
"We aren't gunna attack duh chaos boyz but weh wil attak da humies!!!!"
The warboss issued a Waaaagh! and the greenskin army poured into the wastelands before the Imperial city.
Kopta's, Killa Kanz and all manner of machinations followed, some carrying hordes of boyz on top of them.
At the back of the Horde followed a gargantuan kannon pulled along by thousands of grot slaves.

"Dis Is Gunna Be Uh Gu'n!"_


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The great majority of 'The Devourers' forces had split up, and following the Orks in different groups. With their aims being destroying the guard force it seemed vital to see how the ork attack went, and mop up any survivors without the Orks knowing. such an operation would be hard, and thus sent all commanders but him on it.

His role would be different. Taking with him a large group of expendable Blood Brothers he sought the strange humanoids they saw. It was not an easy track.They were fast, and stealth. They seemed to be as much hunter as hunted. Only 'The devourers' keen sense of smell kept them following.

Immediately the smell thickened.

"Yessss, we mussst be near their bassse. But are theyss friends or foe?"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Laethur Roared in anger and slammed his Singing Spear into a wall. The Warlocks cowered back in fear for they had never seen their commander so angry. Two of the Seers moved close to try and calm him down but he threw them back with a psychic shockwave.
"RRRRAAAARRGGGHHH!!!" He Screamed as he ripped his Spear out of the wall and hurled it into the ground, "WHY did that fool of a Warboss stick to his strategy? If only I had foreseen that decision a little earlier I could have stopped wasting my time trying to change it! What's more is... What's more... _I sense sentient life nearby."_ He said, his voice returning to its relaxing tone, _"Destroy them... Wait don't, I have a plan and this one is far more reliable than the last. But I will still not make the same mistake as last time, when they arrive you confer with them on my behalf while I look into the future._ And with that the Farseer was back to his usual self as he glided off to his private chambers. . .


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Suddenly confident figures rose from the rubble.

Immediately 'The Devourer' had his lasgun pointed at the shapes, and most of the Blood Brothers followed with their own weapons.

Sensing a faint physic talent, his own strong connection to the higher ups allowing him a measure of detection, he knew care was needed.

"Whosss are yousss?"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

*"We are the Seer Council of Laethur."* The eight Warlocks spoke simultaneously for the first sentence, then the oldest of them took charge. "We see the Tyranids have interest in this planet. Do not worry for we do not, we are merely interested in the inhabitants. We wish no more enemies, so please follow us back to our base and you may be our honorary guests." The Warlocks turned to lead the Hybrids to their base. Each and every one of them subtly sending out psychic waves in order to show off their power.

Laethur felt the powerful strands of the time stream swirl around him, his glowing runes lighting the way. All of a sudden it all stopped and the Farseer rose to his feet. He made no effort to show off his abundance of power and drifted to the meeting hall wishing to meet, if not see, his guests. . .


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

(OOC:I intended that 'the devourer' is the only hybrid there. Also 'stealer cults are very ignorant of the true nature of 'The Great Father', even the highest leaders not even knowing that they are all going to be turned to bio-mass.)

"Tyranidssss?" asked 'The devourer'

One of the ones who came with him whispered in his ear.

"Ahhh, yessss. The Great Father we fight for."

'The devourer' followed his strange acquaintances to the meeting hall.

Looking at the powerful but frail psyker 'the devourer' began to speak.

"Ssso your followersss say you are interesssted only in the planetsss inhabitantsss. I will need to find out thessse 'interesssts' incasse of an overlap..."


----------

